

Continuous map of parks/forests in each state, with trip reports. - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/state/California/

======
andrewljohnson
I've posted the site here before, but I thought I'd share the state-based
pages. You can also narrow the state by activity, though we have mostly hiking
stuff right now:

<http://www.trailbehind.com/state/Minnesota/hiking/>

<http://www.trailbehind.com/state/Colorado/biking/>

<http://www.trailbehind.com/state/Texas/camping/>

<http://www.trailbehind.com/state/New%20York/climbing/>

